# Outsmarted again



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I finally got my work caught up and decided to try my luck at coyote hunting tonight. My buddy had told me about a elk he had found dead last weekend while turkey huntng, so I decided to set up over the carcass and call. Well I got in the woods and set up about 7:00, I called and waited untill dark, and saw nothing. There was alot of coyote sign, (tracks, droppings) around the carcass, but the elk itself was pretty much gone execapt for a few bones and some hair. I wish I could have gone hunting earlier before the elk was all gone. Anyway on my way back to the truck i decided to stop and howl before it gets so dark I cannot see my crosshairs. So I stop about 200 yards from the elk and start howling. I am immediately answered by 4 different coyotes, all coming from different directions. I sit down and start calling, it gets pretty dark, dark enough I cannot see my crosshairs, then I hear them coming. This is the first time I have been able to go coyote hunting in about 4 months and I really wanted to bring a dog home tonight so I decide to lay down my rifle and draw my pistol, which happens to be a Springfield 1911 equipped with night sights. I give them one final yelp and wait for them to come in, but they don't. I still haven't figured out what hapened, expecialy since I was downwind of them and wearing full camo, and cover scent.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sometimes they just don't want to come in. what sounds were you using.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was using a Johnny Steward Baby Cottontail in Distress tape, and a Primos Lil Dog, I also had a Knight & Hale howler but didn't use it.


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

maybe it was too much noise or movement just switching your guns out. Can't blame you for switching to something you can aim with at night, though. Been in the same situation.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Are the coyote hunting laws different in kentucky? Is it like a year round 24 hour season? I think here in nodak the night hunting ended in march, but the season is still year round. What are your limitations towards the use of artificial lights? Maybe your luck in that area would run better if you night hunt. I think at night there is less breeze, its super quiet, and the coyotes are out running around looking for other coyotes or food.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Year around season, no bag limit. Kentucky views coyotes as nuisance animals, some counties have even imposed a $50.00 per dog bounty. Just bring the tail to the local Sheriff's office.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know of any western state that has a season on coyotes, they are open all year. I personally wouldn't call a coyote a nuisance animal, I know some humans that are much worse. 
Most of the oldtime coyote hunters don't hunt coyotes durning denning season Mar through Jun, they give the pups a chance grow up to assure themselves of more targets come fall. 
If there are problem coyotes that's another story and they need to be taken care of. 
If you must hunt this time of the year, pups in distress are a good bet because coyotes are very protective of there young. This is the hardest time of the year to call coyotes for a few reasons.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Hey Rem... what counties in Kentucky have a bounty on coyote?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Laurel, Whitley, and Knox did last year, I think Estill county has a $25.00 bounty this year. There is talk about exetending the bounty state wide.


----------

